# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream that I was kissed on cheek means betrayal or death? :/

## theAqua

I had a dream that a female acquaintance of mine (from high school/middle school) kissed me on the cheek.  I'm a female as well. I don't know what that means and scared that it means death because of the "kiss of death" dreams. However, she is not deceased. But could it also mean betrayal or intimacy?

In my waking life, I've had issues with the landlord. He's not right in the head and I'm afraid of what he could do. No joke. I also think it might mean intimacy because I've had no real intimacy in real life. I'm 21 and never been in a relationship. And with regards to betrayal, I think,
it could symbolize that I feel betrayed by people, men to be specific. I've had "daddy" issues in real life as well. I guess I was looking up to the landlord as a sort of father figure.

What does this dream mean??  ::?:

----------


## JoannaB

Keep in mind that it does not have to mean anything profound: sometimes a kiss on the cheek is just a kiss on the cheek, nothing more and nothing less - it is a friendly kiss, not too intimate unlike a kiss on the mouth - something that friends do or relatives but even some acquaintances. In some cultures kisses on cheak are a standard part of greeting - I believe in France three kisses is standard, and the person one greets does not even have to be particularly close to one. However, most likely your dream is set in your own cultural experience, minus waking life inhibitions and sense of propriety and such (those tend to be asleep/impaired in most dreams).

Unless you are convinced by a deep gut feeling that this dream has a deep meaning, I would not be surprised if it was just a dream and not much to it.

Of course, if in waking life you would never kiss cheeks or let someone else kiss your cheek, perhaps this dream is pointing out that taboo of yours?

----------


## fogelbise

Hopefully JoannaB sees this, she is good with interpretations. I just didn't want to leave you hanging for now so I will offer my input. I don't believe that dreams predict the future but that they come from you, your subconscious and your subconscious or gut feelings could believe that you are in danger perhaps from this Landlord. It might be worth talking to someone who is closer to you or to authorities if you have something to report. I had never heard of a kiss on the cheek being a negative.

I see JoannaB did see it..  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

So I got curious about where you got those weird interpretations, and I googled "kiss cheek betrayal death". The results included mentions of Judas kissing Jesus on the cheek to betray him before his death, and the Italian Magia kiss of death also on the cheek. Interesting. However unless Judas or the mafia were on your mind before you had this dream, or either of them has deep personal meaning to you so that for you kiss on cheek has these connotations, unless that's the case, let's just say most people would not think of kiss on cheek as betrayal or death and thus most people's dreams should not be interpretted that way, but if you are one of those who do, then you know better than us of course what this dream means to you - it is your dream.

----------


## Morningangel

> I had a dream that a female acquaintance of mine (from high school/middle school) kissed me on the cheek.  I'm a female as well. I don't know what that means and scared that it means death because of the "kiss of death" dreams. However, she is not deceased. But could it also mean betrayal or intimacy?
> 
> In my waking life, I've had issues with the landlord. He's not right in the head and I'm afraid of what he could do. No joke. I also think it might mean intimacy because I've had no real intimacy in real life. I'm 21 and never been in a relationship. And with regards to betrayal, I think,
> it could symbolize that I feel betrayed by people, men to be specific. I've had "daddy" issues in real life as well. I guess I was looking up to the landlord as a sort of father figure.
> 
> What does this dream mean??



Do you recall any other elements of the dream?  The context of the dream will tell you more about the nature of the kiss.  If you are looking for symbolism, think about the idea of any contact in a dream symbolizing contact between inner personalities.  The friend you mention may represent a side of you wanting to be in closer contact, a shift in your psyche toward wholeness.  In dreams, kisses, hugs and sex are symbolic of this inner urge.

The wonderful thing about dreams is that they are a harmless place to work out issues.  Unlike waking life, you can turn and face the predatory tiger and take no harm from it.  In fact, it is highly recommended to face your fears in dreams.  Lucid dreamers are very good at this, but most of us can do it to some degree.   :smiley:

----------

